# Great deal for all you MMA fans out there



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

This gym i go to is having this deal, its basically $20 for 20 classes . their focus is mainly on muay thai and brazilian jiu jitsu

http://www.dealfind.com/york-region/pound4poundmma3?a=e484494a8c23


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm going to Lin's atm. But if I knew about this deal before, I would've hopped on it right away. I'm paying friggin $200 a month lol, and I'm locked into a six month contract.
To the other guys that see this, this is a great deal, use this coupon... now !


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

If this lady on the offer is teacher I am going there tomorrow

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

